# UAE Job Biomedical Engineer



## MAlmasry (May 13, 2014)

SA
Hi All ; 

i am working as a biomedical engineer for an american company as international service engineer with 3 years experience in Egypt , South Korea and Turkey projects and i am thinking to move to UAE for working there so that how can i contact with biomedical companies in UAE to get a professional job

could you please advise me ?


----------

